# What to do? Suction cups on heaters doesn't work anymore.



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all, 

I have two heaters, and the suction cups don't work anymore. Every morning and evening I find the heaters floating at the top of the tank. 

Any ideas how to fix this? Or any DIY ways of holding it underwater?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

If you get really creative, you can wraptie, or twisttie it to a rock to keep it submerged. But I also know many aquarium stores sell replacement suction cups. just make sure you get the right size. HTH


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to try something. I like the twist tie idea, thought I'm not sure about plastic in my tank. I'll probably buy the replacements, which won't be as fun but easier.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just note what kind you have.. Dont head out and be stumped as to what heater needed what like I did lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get a million suction cups. I need them for a m osswall.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Just note what kind you have.. Dont head out and be stumped as to what heater needed what like I did lol


That might be a problem as one of them doesn't have any witting on it... yes it's that old. 

@Sunstar: Ohhh a moss-wall, that will be amazing.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope it'll loook good. I want to test it in teh hex tank, then the main tank. but it'll depend.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I hope it'll loook good. I want to test it in teh hex tank, then the main tank. but it'll depend.


Just use one to hold the top edge in place (or two one on each corner), and weigh down the bottom by tying to a rock, or just using two on each corner. You really only need two or three.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

to go across the back, I might need a couple more.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You really only need one at each corner. maybe one in the middle. how big is the tank?

Not to threadjack, you're probably better off buying new suction cups. But yes buy ones that fit (not like I did!!)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I noticed thread jacking occures alot. 

Don't get the ones in the dollar store. They suck in so many negative ways. The ones I got curl up 

Ameekplec: I was thinking the 25 gallon, the 5.5 gallon and the 5 gallon hex. I got enough m oss for at least the 5 gallon hex. It's growing like a weed


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

*Zoo Med Mag-Clip

*You can buy them at $8.49:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...ery=magnetic+suction+cup&queryType=0&offset=0
Or for $4.69 plus shipping at Pets and Ponds
Click here on --> Spare Parts 

Do a search and you may get it cheaper*.*


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Replying to the original poster ... go to Home Depot and ask for some silicone lubricant. Smear just a little bit on the suction cup and attach. It works best if you are attaching to dry glass but it should help a lot even if it's already wet. Don't use vaseline though ... that will just make things worse in the long run since it damages rubber.

Harry

P.S. Silicone lubricant is found in the plumbing section.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> P.S. Silicone lubricant is found in the plumbing section.


Ohhh not in the adult novelty section eh? (Sorry couldn't help it)

Going with your idea I might just use that technique to mount it to some large river stones and that way it would be semi-concealed in my tank...

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

